# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Angst en paniekaanvallen

## mandyjessie

hoi hoi
ik ben mandy en heb al jaren met tussenpozen last van paniek en angst
slik daar al jaren paroxetine voor
wil daar mee gaan afbouwen omdat ik voor mijn gevoel ook zonder medicatie moet kunnen
het word allemaal snel voorgeschreven en verder niet meer naar omgekeken..

wie heeft zelf ooit paniek en angsten gehad en is er vanaf gekomen en heb je dan tips wat je gedaan hebt

groetjes mandy

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi Mandy,

Ik heb daar dus ook last van gehad. keer of 10 bij de psyg geweest en paroxetine voor gekregen. Ik mag wel zeggen dat ik er vanaf ben. volgens de Psyg 50% hem en 50% meds. daarom slik ik nog stug door (20mg) stoppen zie ik nog niet zitten. Als je ervaringen wilt over het stoppen met AD, daar is al eerder over geschreven kijk hier maar eens bijvoorbeeld.

Succes met stoppen!

----------

